# fitting extra seatbelts in burstner 748 06



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

as title really,wife wants more seatbelts fitted in our 06 model 748 has anybody done it or know if can be done
thanks
Dave


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

These may be able to help...

http://www.restallgroup.co.uk/index.php?id=1

There are some issue ref type approval etc so these be careful on what you do have done to the van..


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Is usually very difficult or impossible in many motorhomes due to the fact there is nowhere strong enough to bolt the anchors to. It would depend a lot on the layout of your van but you need expert advice.

JohnW


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

When you see vehicles being produced, the seatbelt anchorage goes in early on. The ones I saw recently were attached to the chassis, which is not a simple task on most modern vans.
Alan


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I think you will struggle with this.

My Burstner 747 Active has 2 substantial steel frames that go right through the false floor. These are the basis for the 3 point seatbelts for the passengers in the double dinette.


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

did think this would be the case but if you dont ask.
shame as think the 748 layout is much better


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Seats in mini buses have seat belts that are attached to the steel frame of the seat, the seat itself is then bolted through the floor.
I have just bought a new Transit mini bus double seat for the Panel Van that I'm converting which has the seatbelts already attached.
I'm bolting the seat frame to the steel supports in the floor so it should be quite secure.

I've no idea if it will be legal or not but when it's all finished all fixings will be hidden from view and they will rarely be used when travelling.
The seat cost £150 plus around £50 delivery.

Mike


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

dave-rsvr said:


> did think this would be the case but if you dont ask.
> shame as think the 748 layout is much better


Tell me about it. 

If anyone attempted to carry 4 adults in a 747, with a full fuel tank and a full fresh water tank, they would probably be about 200 Kg overweight (at least) on the front axle.

Vorsprung Durch Technik ...... I don't think so. :roll:


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

MikeCo said:


> Seats in mini buses have seat belts that are attached to the steel frame of the seat, the seat itself is then bolted through the floor.
> I have just bought a new Transit mini bus double seat for the Panel Van that I'm converting which has the seatbelts already attached.
> I'm bolting the seat frame to the steel supports in the floor so it should be quite secure.
> 
> ...


Remind me not to thumb a lift with you Mike :? :?

Alan H


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Fatalhud said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> > Seats in mini buses have seat belts that are attached to the steel frame of the seat, the seat itself is then bolted through the floor.
> ...


You had better keep out of mini buses as well then


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

as a woman i have followed this issue of extra seat belts, and have said to my better half. him that must be obeyed? when the van was just a van did they not have 3 seats in the front eg transit vans with double passenger seats?? if you want extra seat belts and dont rquire captains seats can these not be put back in ? or is that a daft question .also they have seat that can face both ways in some of these fancy people carriers. 

just a thick lady ?? june


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Its a VERY complex issue. You need to seek expert advice from someone who has a proven track record of such things. I have no idea who to suggest you go to, sorry!!

It MIGHT be worth having a chat with the guys at SV Tech, who MIGHT be able to point you in the right direction (and they might not!)


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Dont forget in a panel van you are bolting through the steel floor part of the origional vehicle structure, not a plywood floor as in a camper.


----------

